# Comment déchiffrer le numéro de série des Macs ?



## LCT (20 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté avant la panne davril 2002 par macinside :
* Je vous explique avec un numéro de serie mais possible : 

QT2135REJF8
Un numéro de serie apple fait toujour 11 caracteres et ne contient pas la lettre "o"
-QT : lien de production de la machine ici AlphaTop a taiwan
-213 : information sur la date de production ici la machine a été produit en 2002 durant la 13em semaine
-5RE : numéro de la machine
JF8 : tripoli code désigne le modele de la machine ici un powerbook G4 500 

Je met a jour la liste des pays grace aux info de eu pommea :

CK : irlande usine apple iMac G3, G4
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque iMac G3
YM : chine Imac G3
SG : singapour usine apple iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique
PT : corée du sud usine LG iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni usine LG iMac G3
UV : taiwan usine Quanta iBook
QT : taiwan usine AlphaTop Ti, iMac G4
XA : états-unis usine apple iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis usine apple iMac G3
RN : mexique usine LG iMac G3
MX : mexique usine LG iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[20 avril 2002 : message édité par LCT]


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2002)

Tu peu Réédite t'on post et inverse  Quanta et aphatop


----------



## LCT (21 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Tu peu Réédite t'on post et inverse  Quanta et aphatop   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est fait pââtwon


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2002)

je voulais dire comme ça :

*Je vous explique avec un numéro de serie mais possible : 

QT2135REJF8
Un numéro de serie apple fait toujour 11 caracteres et ne contient pas la lettre "o"
-QT : lien de production de la machine ici Quanta a taiwan
-213 : information sur la date de production ici la machine a été produit en 2002 durant la 13em semaine
-5RE : numéro de la machine
JF8 : tripoli code désigne le modele de la machine ici un powerbook G4 500

Je met a jour la liste des pays grace aux info de feu pommea :

CK : irlande usine apple iMac G3, G4
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque iMac G3
YM : chine Imac G3
SG : singapour usine apple iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique
PT : corée du sud usine LG iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni usine LG iMac G3
UV : taiwan usine AlphaTop iBook
QT : taiwan usine Quanta Ti, iMac G4
XA : états-unis usine apple iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis usine apple iMac G3
RN : mexique usine LG iMac G3
MX : mexique usine LG iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine

*

[21 avril 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## sylko (22 Février 2012)

Je suis tombé sur ce site >> http://www.appleserialnumberinfo.com

Il permet de réactualiser ce post


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2012)

Déterrage de 10 ans , ça se fête : coup de boule 

En passant y'a aussi 
https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do
et
http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html


----------

